# Gheenoe Classic Trailer RE-DO



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

After having this Classic finished and using it a lot I have come to the point where I would like to change the trailer bunks, etc.......so that I can launch in shallow water. 

Tom C and a few others have a trailer set-up that I'm real interested in. I want to take off the three rollers, move the bunks sideways , add a center bunk and change the pole where the winch is attached to. I want to keep the winch, but looking at these pictures of Tom C's trailer it is offset towards the front. It don't have a lot of room because of the large fenders to drop the bunks, but can change them out if needed. What I need is a additional materials needed and how to attach both the side and center bunks.

Here are some pictures of my trailer and what I would like to do.

http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o244/redfish775/Gheenoe%20Trailer/

I may also cut the trailer tongue and add a swing away system.

Darin


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's one way to build a bunk

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TrailerBunk

The keel bunk is just a wider and longer piece to lumber.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Brett, but I put in a PM for Tom C to post how his trailer was done. I would think that others would want to convert the trailer this way. I could not find anywhere how the side and center bunks were attached to the trailer.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

See, being OCD has it's advantages... 










Using slide brackets with u-bolts instead of plates,
allows you to adjust the height of the bunks to fit your needs


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The 4th and 5th pictures show where the bunks do not come all the way to the transom (unless it is just on there for the pictures) and that is not good for the boat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

> The 4th and 5th pictures show where the bunks do not come all the way to the transom (unless it is just on there for the pictures) and that is not good for the boat.



The angle in the picture is misleading. I have about 8" overhang plus the winch is loose and I use a transome saver. From what I read that should be fine.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Hope these help.

Center bunk is a 2x10. The front is secured to the trailer frame with a roofing strap.










The middle of the center bunk just rest on the frame.










The rear is secured with screws thru the trailer frame










I didn't need to mods the side bunks.




























I added a roller to the rear of the center bunk for a mounting point for a transom saver.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Tom. Like others who have there trailer set-up this way say the center bunk holds the weight of the boat and the side bunks just kind of keep the boat in place.


----------

